# No HDMI signal



## tallmomof2 (May 3, 2014)

I'm having work done in my house and the power is off where I normally keep the Roamio. Decided to exchange the Roamio with a mini so that I could watch off the Roamio or the other mini in the basement. The Roamio is connected directly to the TV with an HDMI cable that worked perfectly fine with the mini. The Roamio powers on and you can see that it is recording. However the TV shows no signal. I tried it on the second HDMI input with a different cable and still no signal. I have an Amazon Fire TV that works fine with either HDMI input. 

In the original Roamio setup it is connected through an HDMI switch to the TV but I did have it work when connected directly. I even tried a switch on the second TV.

Is the HDMI port bad? It's the only conclusion I can come up with.

TIA


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Most likely its the HDMI switch, since the new update, some had problems with their HDMI switches.


----------



## tallmomof2 (May 3, 2014)

I don't get a signal to the TV either with or without the switch. I've tried both ports on the TV, verified that the ports worked with my Fire TV. 

I can stream from the Roamio, just can't get an HDMI signal out.


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

Have you tried rebooting the Tivo?


----------



## tallmomof2 (May 3, 2014)

I've done everything including calling Tivo and am getting a replacement Roamio tomorrow or Thursday. The HDMI port is bad. Multiple reboots, trying different HDMI ports on 2 TVs, changing HDMI cables, and with and without a switch. Nothing worked. We can use composite. Everything else on the Roamio works. 

At least I have all the non-copyprotected shows downloaded so I can reload them onto the replacement Tivo.

Edited to add that I had to use the Tivo Desktop to move the shows. The directions for PyTivo are pretty obtuse. Had no trouble installing on a Mac but I couldn't get to the Roamio. Didn't have much time and the troubleshooting I found was for Windows systems. 

When I have a lot of spare time I'll try out PyTivo on my Win8 server. Installing Python in Windows takes some work.


----------



## tallmomof2 (May 3, 2014)

After receiving my replacement Roamio the cable card would not pair. Verizon was supposed to send me a replacement but it the order was cancelled so I had to have them send it again. I was able to activate and pair the replacement card via the automated phone system. 

I think that when the circuit blew it damaged both the Roamio HDMI port and the cable card. 

All is good now.


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

tallmomof2 said:


> After receiving my replacement Roamio the cable card would not pair. Verizon was supposed to send me a replacement but it the order was cancelled so I had to have them send it again. I was able to activate and pair the replacement card via the automated phone system.
> 
> I think that when the circuit blew it damaged both the Roamio HDMI port and the cable card.
> 
> All is good now.


Personally I have always ran my TiVo with UPS's and only one situation have I had failures with my TiVo boxes. Even the simplest UPS protects you against the glitches of power changes.


----------



## tallmomof2 (May 3, 2014)

Thought I had it on a surge protector but I didn't. It's on one now.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Surge protectors are a different animal than UPSs, they only protect against spikes and not over/under voltages, such as brownouts/blackouts, etc.


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

ThAbtO said:


> Surge protectors are a different animal than UPSs, they only protect against spikes and not over/under voltages, such as brownouts/blackouts, etc.


Totally true.

FYI - while there are good off brand name UPS's, I firmly believe in using APC Ups especially the "SmartUPS" models. I picked up another used SmartUPS 750 on eBay awhile back for 1 penny ($12 shiiping) and after buying two new batteries, I was good to go!

Batteries typically cost around $20-$30 each, the SmartUPS 750 required two and I have a local source though my work were I get them for $15 each, on top of that most the smartups have network card management options were you can add full network management of the ups over the network which is very sweet as it allows scheduling of self test, runtime calibration but most of all it allows a full voltage data logging of the AC power supply; with the management card also allows for remote shutdown management that while of course TiVo doesn't support but if the power goes out for a certain length, it signals my primary home PCs to shut down properly without yanking the power off unexpectedly.

Basically you can find used APC Smartups very cheap and IMO they provide excellent protection, the surge power strip are not the same or provide anything near the same type of protection. I'm a little OCD when it comes to UPS protection, my entire home network will stay up for over an hour if the power goes out as I have everything protected from the cable modem, router/switches, including all my TiVos and even a couple LED Tv's!

When the power goes out at my house it rather interesting show as you see the lights flicker and hear all the UPS's alarm go off, one thing that still on my list of top home improvements is a gas powered generator back but perhaps is worthy of an separate message thread.


----------



## wmolesworth (Aug 25, 2014)

My HDMI port is not functioning. I also suspect the software update. I am out of warranty and Tivo won't help me... Any recourse? I have a Roamio Pro that serves three Minis. The Minis work just fine and the Roamio DOES work using component video and analog audio - but my AV receiver isn't at its best in this config... Is there any recourse with Tivo in this case? Are many people having this issue?


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

wmolesworth said:


> My HDMI port is not functioning. I also suspect the software update. I am out of warranty and Tivo won't help me... Any recourse? I have a Roamio Pro that serves three Minis. The Minis work just fine and the Roamio DOES work using component video and analog audio - but my AV receiver isn't at its best in this config... Is there any recourse with Tivo in this case? Are many people having this issue?


Did u test the port direct to the tv?


----------



## wmolesworth (Aug 25, 2014)

Yes, I did test the HDMI with the TV directly. I rebooted the Tivo a couple of times, too. I am not sure if this is meaningful or not, but during one re-boot I noticed a very brief moment where 1/2 of the welcome screen popped up (the rest being a jumble) and then immediately went out. That was the last signal displayed via HDMI. 

I was thinking of simply re-locating the Roamio Pro to a bedroom and putting the Mini that is in that location now in its place. After all, it doesn't matter WHERE the unit is, right? On the other hand, I would lose some nice functionality.... Ugh.


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

wmolesworth said:


> Yes, I did test the HDMI with the TV directly. I rebooted the Tivo a couple of times, too. I am not sure if this is meaningful or not, but during one re-boot I noticed a very brief moment where 1/2 of the welcome screen popped up (the rest being a jumble) and then immediately went out. That was the last signal displayed via HDMI.
> 
> I was thinking of simply re-locating the Roamio Pro to a bedroom and putting the Mini that is in that location now in its place. After all, it doesn't matter WHERE the unit is, right? On the other hand, I would lose some nice functionality.... Ugh.


Have you tried a different TV or a different hdmi port on the TV if it has more than one hdmi input? Also, tried a new hdmi cable?


----------



## wmolesworth (Aug 25, 2014)

eboydog said:


> Have you tried a different TV or a different hdmi port on the TV if it has more than one hdmi input? Also, tried a new hdmi cable?


Yes, I did try another TV. I also tried the connections that my Xbox One and Sony PS4 are using - both had the same result. (In other words, I took the HDMI from the Xbox while it was on (to confirm the cable, TV and receiver all worked fine with it) and moved the HDMI cable from the Xbox and connected it to the Tivo).


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Did you wiggle the cable end connected to the Roamio? I know the Roamio they originally shipped me had a pretty flakey HDMI port and it would go out if you barely bumped it or if you barely wiggled the connector.

I would try to see if you can get a picture by wiggling the cable.


Also if you have a spare hard drive of any sort laying around, you can pop that in for testing purposes and it would format to pre-summer update I would think. Or google if downgrading update is possible to test that theory of yours.


Also what changed just before the HDMI port went out?


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

trip1eX said:


> Also if you have a spare hard drive of any sort laying around, you can pop that in for testing purposes and it would format to pre-summer update I would think. Or google if downgrading update is possible to test that theory of yours.


The OS software is stored in flash, not on the hard drive. Downgrading is not possible, excluding the TiVo server-side issue that downgraded some users from a prior update to this, to the one before it. It created a mess, and TiVo even had to replace some boxes, as they were corrupted so badly by the unintentional downgrading, as a result of an "operational issue". A similar improper software issue happened when some older TiVo models somehow got fed a different country's software, bricking the units, leaving TiVo on the hook to replace them (via upgrade to newer model).

Attempting to force a downgrade would be playing with fire, if it was possible. The databases on the disk will have been changed for the current software, and all could be lost, or lingering effects could force wiping the drive later down the road. That aside, the unquoted parts were good advice.


----------



## wmolesworth (Aug 25, 2014)

trip1eX said:


> Did you wiggle the cable end connected to the Roamio? I know the Roamio they originally shipped me had a pretty flakey HDMI port and it would go out if you barely bumped it or if you barely wiggled the connector.
> 
> I would try to see if you can get a picture by wiggling the cable.
> 
> ...


Nothing changed - I came home from a trip (maybe 10 days) and the unit wasn't working. I did check all connections and re-seated the cable (I guess that would qualify as a wiggle). I have so far tried: 1) rebooting twice 2) trying a brand new HDMI cable, 3) switching from my AV receiver HDMI input to the TV's HDMI, 4) swapping my Tivo's HDMI cable for the Xbox's HDMI cable (and the input it was on), 5) rebooting again 6) switching from HDMI to Component video and analog audio. Number 6 "solved" the problem. My HDMI output still doesn't work, though. I would love to resolve it if anyone has any ideas.... Other than Tivo's suggestion of either paying to fix it or buying a new one.


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

Did they say how much would it cost to fix the HDMI port?


----------



## 7539518624 (Jun 17, 2015)

I am in the same boat, just happened last week for no reason. Was working on thursday, then blank friday. I had it running through my xbox one and receiver. If it changes anything my receiver stopped working at the same time. So I am wondering if there was some sort of surge, but I have everything connected through a battery backup/conditioner device.

How can I find out if I am still under warranty cause it sounds like that's the only guarantee way to fix the HDMI issue. Or if I am out of warranty have people gotten TiVo to transfer their lifetime subscription to a new box.


----------



## jmeray (Apr 28, 2003)

Same problem. But slightly different.
All of a sudden in the last 2 weeks at times I will turn on the tv and the TiVo input will show NO SIGNAL.
I swapped out the HDMI, same issue.
I changed the TV port to another HDMI port on tv, same issue.
I can use my Tivo-Mini to see the Tivo/watch shows/etc all is ok via Mini.
However, if I do anything on the Roamio, I cannot see it - NO SIGNAL.
If I reboot the Roamio (power cable pull since I have no menu to do it gracefully), I get the cartoon intro just fine and the Menu & everything else, and all is well for X days. Then randomly, it will go NO SIGNAL again at some point.

I run on UPS so there is no power-issue.

If Tivo made a change that adversely affects HDMI signal, I would truly hope a fix is coming quickly, because obviously something is wrong if multiple people are seeing this problem out of the blue. I have no HDMI switch, it's direct connect TIVO to TV (Samsung just purchased in 2014).


----------

